# Thoroughbred racing people - do you know?



## vingupingu (6 July 2016)

Hi!
After having been away from racehorses since I moved to Liverpool to study I've been wanting to get back into it.
Do any you know of any racing yards relatively close to Liverpool?
Also, are races for amateur riders a regular practice in England? Never got as far as getting my licence in Norway but would like to be able to ride some races if at all possible.


----------



## sarahandwilby (7 July 2016)

Hi, Liverpool is a fab uni! I've just finished there (finally!)

Racing yards wise there's not so many trainers near Liverpool - nearest to the city would probably be Paul Green (Formby I think?). A bit further south you have McCains (cholmondeley) Dascombes (malpas?) will Kinsey (tarpoley ) and Lisa Williamson (Chester). Can't think if anyone else off the top of my head unfortunately!


----------



## vingupingu (9 July 2016)

Hmm, that's what I thought... Might be a bit too challenging getting to either of those by bus/train in the mornings, but thanks anyway! I'll check.


----------

